# Ambient Sound Tracks



## poison (May 12, 2008)

HI Everyone,

I know some of you were looking for GRAVEYARD WIND, HILL BILLY SWAMP, TOXIC ENVIRONMENT and i even made THE HAUNTED MANSION Sound Track.

You can check out samples on the site. www.poisonprops.com

Anyway just wanted to share heres what's in them.

GRAVEYARD WIND
1 Track 70 Minutes.
Eerie Wind with leaves rustle lots of variations, distant gate squeak and bang, owls, crows, Distant Creatures. This has many Subtleties that change over the 70 minutes and make for a very spooky, haunting effect.

HILLBILLY SWAMP

3 Tracks 
Track 1. Distant Banjo, Swamp, Frogs, Crickets, Snakes, Swamp Water Slither, Distant Pigs Squeal, Distant Creatures and Mosquitoes. 35 minutes.
Track 2. Swamp, Frogs, Crickets, Snakes, Swamp Water Slither, Distant Pigs Squeal, Distant Creatures and Mosquitoes. 35 minutes.
Track 3. Mosquitoes Buzz your head. (Great effect with speakers near your patrons heads to add an extra creep effect). 4 minutes

THE HAUNTED MANSION

3 Tracks
Track 1 Organ with tubular bells, Voice Over, Doors rattle and creak, Ghost Moans, Breaths and whispers, Creepy kids laugh, Screams, Laughs and Heartbeats. 36 minutes.
Track 2 Organ with tubular bells, Doors rattle and creak, Ghost Moans, Breaths and Whispers, Creepy kids laugh, Screams, Laughs and Heartbeats. 34 minutes.
Track 3 Organ with tubular bells. 3 minutes.

TOXIC

2 Tracks. 72 minutes total. 
Track 1. Sci-Fi Alarms, Steam Blasts, Warning Countdown and Rumbles. 36 minutes.
Track 2. Alarms and Air Raid Sirens, Rumbles, Toxic Bubbles. 36 minutes. 
All the makings for a great ALIEN or TOXIC environment gone bad! Really Bad!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Poison your cd's sound great and are very impressive, i hope to get a bunch soon.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

just got your cd's. they sound awsome...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got the monsters & zombies cd and this is by far the very best monster & zombie sounds for prop building that you could ever have. I will be getting more of these great cd's and i would highly recommended them to all of you on the forum. These are all top notch movie quality sound effects.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

kprimm said:


> I just got the monsters & zombies cd and this is by far the very best monster & zombie sounds for prop building that you could ever have. I will be getting more of these great cd's and i would highly recommended them to all of you on the forum. These are all top notch movie quality sound effects.


I bought that one last year and am using it on my Jerry Attric and my shaitsu zombies. Well worth the money.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*sigh* There goes more money getting ready to fly out of my pocket....

... I don't even have my own haunt and I already have a music, sound FX, and ambients library that would put most pro haunters to shame. I'm like a drug addict with haunt CDs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just got the Graveyard Wind CD, and it is exactly what I have been looking for.

A nice smooth track of wind, leaves, squeaky gate, and a critter now and then. It is cohesive and makes perfect sense. No random weird laughing or bells.
Just a wind storm with creepiness on top.

Thanks Poison Props


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm using both the lightning and zombie cds - very good


----------

